# New Audi Ad



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

Patrick said:


> I was just trying to pull your chain, French hater.
> 
> Finland is a terrible place. If it is not freezing cold here with ice everywhere, it is a steaming peat bog that is infested with large mosquitos. No one should ever come here and we don't like foreigners.
> 
> .


Now I know why my Grandmother left Finland and I thought it was because of the Soviet occupation after the Winter War.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Z4 Steve said:


> Now I know why my Grandmother left Finland and I thought it was because of the Soviet occupation after the Winter War.


I have added you to the ban log. You actually lasted longer than I thought you would. It is probably best that you never discovered the political science forum before being banished.

And back on topic (or something).

Finland was never occupied after the Winter, or Continuation War.

From your attached image, do note the number of Ryssät that fell fighting against Finland.

If you come here with a red star on your hat, things will go badly for you. 

Have a nice day, Steve.

.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick said:


> I was just trying to pull your chain, French hater.
> 
> Finland is a terrible place. If it is not freezing cold here with ice everywhere, it is a steaming peat bog that is infested with large mosquitos. No one should ever come here and we don't like foreigners.
> 
> .


And the crayfish farms. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

vexed said:


> And the crayfish farms. Not a pretty picture.


My wife (the crayfish farmer in our family) takes offense to that comment! :yikes:

.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick said:


> My wife (the crayfish farmer in our family) takes offense to that comment! :yikes:
> 
> .


No offense meant towards your wife, she has to endure so much as it is.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

vexed said:


> No offense meant towards your wife, she has to endure so much as it is.


True. :eeps:

.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Does she know that the TT is made in France, by French people? :dunno:
> 
> .


OT, but didn't Loeb win Rally Finland this year? :eeps:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Part 2 is out...


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

pintnight said:


> Wait for part 2.


It's finally out! Check it out ......Even I was waiting for it for a long time


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Smart babes like bimmer drivers.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

These are inane. Apparently trying for anything intelligent or interesting is beyond Audi? 



BMW's The Hire series still stands as the best viral marketing yet for an auto company. We own an Audi; it's not like I'm a bimmerphile.


----------

